# The Axiom Audio M100 Floorstanding Speaker Giveaway Announcement



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*The Axiom Audio M100 Floorstanding Speaker Giveaway Announcement*








We here at Home Theater Shack value our amazing Member base and are thrilled to continue the tradition of fabulous Giveaways. We've had a lot of great ones over the years, and we're pleased to report that the pipeline for future Giveaways is stocked with some great surprises! So, without further delay, we present you with our newest featured Giveaway!

This time, *Axiom Audio* and *HTS* have joined forces for an incredible Speaker Giveaway! As featured in our $3,000 Speaker Evaluation Event, we present to you Axiom Audio's high performance M100 v4 Floor Standing Speakers. These gorgeous triple woofer towers are as easy on the eyes as they are on the ears...and one lucky HTS member will have a chance to own them. The pair is valued at $2790, and we can't wait to give them a new home!

*Click here for all the details!*​


----------

